# Port forwarding in ZTE ZXDSL 831 Aii router.



## sabu (Jan 11, 2008)

My workplace broadband connection with static IP address is connected through a *ZTE ZXDSL 831 Aii* router by the ISP  - BSNL, India. We would like to provide our WAN users access to the services in our LAN for which we need *NAT/Port Forwarding/Virtual Server* setting facility in the router, which we do not find in the web interface invoked by *192.168.1.1 . Please suggest how to set *NAT rules/Port Forwarding/Virtual Servers* in the router or whether a firmware upgrade is required for this purpose. If a firmware upgrade is required then please send us the same as an attachment along with the loading steps to be taken.

An early reply would be highly appreciated.

Regards

sabu


----------



## slugger (Jan 11, 2008)

wat firmware ver duz ur router have

if it is ver 4.2 den d port forwarding intruction is as follows

*Port Forwarding for the ZTE ZXDSL 831 v4.2*


but if dont have d firmware den i suggest dat u upgrade it

dont have it myself, but u cud get in touch with *ZTE*

cause dey claim to let users dowload firmware



> Users of ZTE mobile devices *will be able to download software and firmware updates*, configure device settings over-the-air and perform self-diagnosis of a device to identify problems


*SOURCE*

but i guess u got2 register or sumthin 2 get it
so i suggest dat u do it and get d frimware, and maybe upload i 4 us 2 download it 

here r d contakt details
*
ZTE GCSC hotline: +86-755-26771900

Complaint hotline: +86-755-26770199

Email: support@zte.com.cn

Customer service hotline for ADSL modems: +86-755-26770188 *


----------



## PraKs (Jan 11, 2008)

Even got same prob with ZTE ZXDSL 831

Damn, NO NAT or port forward option 

No torrents


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 23, 2008)

^^ 
Mostly NAT has nothing to do with Port Forwarding (coz in my case, the NAT option is not there, but still I hv successfully !! PORT FORWARDED my D LINK Router and hence good speed for Torrents  )

Check my link for PORT FORWARDING in my signature (if any one of u need help regarding screenshots) 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------

